# brake light is stuck?



## drew80 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi, im new i was woundering if ayone could help me. My brake lights for a 240sx 1991 seem to be stuck and are always on even when the car is driving and when its off. Can anyone help me figure how to fix it?


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

drew80 said:


> Hi, im new i was woundering if ayone could help me. My brake lights for a 240sx 1991 seem to be stuck and are always on even when the car is driving and when its off. Can anyone help me figure how to fix it?


I've had the same problem in my S13 Convertible. First try this: take off the parking brake if it isn't already off. Make sure it is all the way down. Start up your engine. If the brake light's on, push down really hard on the end closest to the dashboard. Does it go out? If it does (like it did with mine) then there's probably something wrong with whatever sensor deals with the parking brake. I wouldn't know. I was fortunate to have the problem fix itself. Go figure. Anyways, if it doesn't go off, it might still be the sensor or it might be the instrument display. Good luck.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

check to see the the brake light switch thats behind the brake pedal isnt stuck...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

many of you people REALLY need to go to "How My Car Works 101". 

the lights on the dash are there for a reason. they're there to tell you that either that system of the car has been activated or something is WRONG!

example:

if your Check Engine Light comes on = something is wrong with your engine
if your brake light is on = your e-brake is pulled, or something is wrong with your braking system
if your ABS light is on = it has been deployed or is malfunctioning
if your HICAS light is on = something is wrong with your HICAS system

so on and so forth. don't push on the dash or hit it to see if it goes out. it's rarely EVER electrical or has anything to do with the dash itself. i suggest selling your cars and riding a bicycle from now on.


----------



## nissan_s13_hb (Sep 22, 2004)

If your brake fluid is low, the brake warning light will turn on. check the fluid level, and if it's too low make sure you bleed the brakes to remove any air that might have gotten into the system.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Ditto on the brake fluid. The dash brake light would stay on in my '90 240SX even with the ebrake released but it would come and go. The fluid in the MC wasn't that low, but I topped it off with some DOT3 and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## nissan_s13_hb (Sep 22, 2004)

i actually disconnected the wire on the ebrake sensor on both my s13 and ma70. so now my brake light only turns on when the fluid is low, it's not like i need the car to tell me when i have my ebrake engaged anyway


----------



## xyclone (Aug 8, 2010)

esyip said:


> many of you people REALLY need to go to "How My Car Works 101".
> 
> the lights on the dash are there for a reason. they're there to tell you that either that system of the car has been activated or something is WRONG!
> 
> ...


You might want to learn how to read before you start insulting people. He is not talking about the dashboard, he is talking about his actual brake lights. So, I suggest selling your computer and picking up some Hooked on Phonics.




drew80 said:


> Hi, im new i was woundering if ayone could help me. My brake lights for a 240sx 1991 seem to be stuck and are always on even when the car is driving and when its off. Can anyone help me figure how to fix it?


I had this same issue with my 180. You might want to check the switch behind the brake pedal. With mine, the switch had slipped into the groove of the arm, so the switch was not getting depressed when releasing the pedal. You might just have to realign the pedal.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

way to bump a 6yr old thread... its prolly safe to assume that the guy fixed his problem...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

xyclone said:


> You might want to learn how to read before you start insulting people. He is not talking about the dashboard, he is talking about his actual brake lights. So, I suggest selling your computer and picking up some Hooked on Phonics.
> 
> I had this same issue with my 180. You might want to check the switch behind the brake pedal. With mine, the switch had slipped into the groove of the arm, so the switch was not getting depressed when releasing the pedal. You might just have to realign the pedal.


Please refrain from bumping old threads. :lame: If you have an issue pertaining to an old thread, start a new thread. Like Shadeo said, he's probably fixed it by now.


----------

